# What type of plant?



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey All, 

I checked my bees today, and it looks like they have been pulling in a very dark nectar. It is almost burgundy in color when you get close. Does anyone have a guess as to what the source might be? They are located in New Haven Connecticut. There is a lot of Golden Rod and Japanese Knot Weed in bloom, and I am thinking it might be the latter. Let me know what you think, I was very intrigued!


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

looks like someone left a can of coca cola out and your bees got it, just teasing, could be anything.
I have dark almost black nectar happening in one colony, thinking it's coca cola for them being such a small patch.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Probably knotweed


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes, most likely knotweed. This frame was empty 2 weeks ago and the major nectar source in our area right now is Japanese knot weed (we do not have goldenrod).


----------



## djhiban12 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the help all! Yea, I did some more research and the look seems to fit the descriptions I have seen of knotweed honey. It is a very interestingly color and look to honey. My hives aren't strong enough take honey, but something I am excited to try next year!


----------

